# Thermometer probe



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Did this not long after i had the classic, opened it up today to check and clean so thought i would add some pics of what did and what i use it for...

Purchased this from Ebay for a few quid.










Fixed the probe to the side of the boiler, about half way up with a cable tie.










Then a little of blue tac, you could fix in the case if you wanted, reading almost cold.










Then when warmed up and ready to brew.










It drops to about 94c just before the heater kicks in, the point of it was i can come back to the classic and see at any point when its going to kick the heater in, nothing worse than flicking the brew switch and getting the light go out straight away because the temp has dropped to much!

Its nothing major, and the temp reading has no real indication of what is happening inside the boiler, but its reliable enough to time your shots!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That's a very useful 'mod'.

Have added similar to all the Family Classics.

Even if its not accurate its very consistent & works very well


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Not sure which one on Ebay. However, they stated temp range is only -50C ~ +70C


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah but as you can see mine goes up to 105 easy, it does max out when you steam though.

I cant look back though ebay as it was too long ago, but have a search and will find it.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks

The cheapest one that looks the same as your photo is £1.99 free delivery.

I think ink I will give it a go


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Be prepared to wait three weeks for delivery from the great republic state of china!


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Lucky. It is free delivery for second class, posted from London UK


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Just found and order one.

it is even cheaper and free first class delivery for £1.95 posted from London UK

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MINI-LCD-DIGITAL-THERMOMETER-FOR-REFRIGERATOR-FREEZER/390606137106?_trksid=p5197.c100068.m2280&_trkparms=aid%3D333008%26algo%3DRIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140211125758%26meid%3D5c09c4af082f4d149c8b698a374024ce%26pid%3D100068%26prg%3D20140211125758%26rkt%3D3%26clkid%3D9060371746420823854&_qi=RTM1851862#shpCntId


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

JK009 said:


> Just found and order one.


Only works up to 70C according to description.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Display doesn't look like it will go to three digits either...


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Obnic said:


> Only works up to 70C according to description.





wintoid said:


> Display doesn't look like it will go to three digits either...


Just a quick update

The display still has enough room for one more digit ( number one only)

Although Ebayer seller said max temp +70C, the instruction says :-50~+110C

The main problem is it is accurate +/-1C only in the range -30 - +40C.

While mine was tested at 90-107C, the accuracy is so bad 7-10C ( Not +/-1C), but for the price £1.95 incl free first class delivery, how can you complain???

i think they are from the same China supplier. The same one is a bit more expensive £2.49 However, there is no warranty it will be more accurate than the cheaper. So bear that in mind if you want to buy and try


----------



## PedC (Jun 3, 2014)

I've been keeping my eye on this thread as I've got a classic and thought this would be a good way to be more precise with the brew temp rather than guessing.

The amount if inaccuracy you mentioned sort of defeats the purpose of fitting one no?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I really wouldn't worry about how accurate it is, its fitted to give you an indication of what the boiler is doing, when it is going to kick in is theonly really use of this.

If you after something that is going to tell you the temp of the water inside you need to look at something else.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> I really wouldn't worry about how accurate it is, its fitted to give you an indication of what the boiler is doing, when it is going to kick in is theonly really use of this.
> 
> If you after something that is going to tell you the temp of the water inside you need to look at something else.


+1:good:

It helps a lot. It tells me when I should pull a shot

when observing it during the warming up period, I found the boiler was hotter than 94C most of the time.


----------



## PedC (Jun 3, 2014)

Without going down the PID route is there any way of being more accurate with the temp?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You could drill a hole in your boiler, drill a hole down the center of a bolt, then slip this probe inside the hole in your bolt, then but fix the bolt in the hole in the boiler, ensuring you seal it all up with a waterproof and heat resistant sealer.

Sounds fun eh!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> You could drill a hole in your boiler, drill a hole down the center of a bolt, then slip this probe inside the hole in your bolt, then but fix the bolt in the hole in the boiler, ensuring you seal it all up with a waterproof and heat resistant sealer.
> 
> Sounds fun eh!


Umm no that's an incredibly stupid idea, drilling a hole in a pressure vessel and then just using some sort of sealant is going to wreck the boiler's integrity and blow the bolt out of the hole as it tries to come up to pressure. AS the boiler is aluminium soldering or brazing isn't going to work either and only a moron would take a welder to an aluminium pressure vessel.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Sure i read somewhere someone did this?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

There is a small well that has a screw thread of some sort somewhere on the boiler people have used that to put thermocouples in for PID kits so that they are closer to the water, but unless a boiler is meant to have holes there and proper fixing for connectors that will take the pressure don't go there.

Take a look at some episodes of Mythbusters for what happens even when a small pressure vessel goes wrong.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Good job i didnt try it then...


----------

